# Found a new band!



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a big fan of music particularly rock so I'm into Guns n Roses, Slash, Velvet Revolver, Metallica etc. I'm not a huge fan of chart music so normally listen to Planet Rock on DAB radio or via the internet. Anyway I was listening the other day and found a band called black stone cherry. Their current album is called Between the Devil and the deep blue sea and is worth a listen if you like this type of music. I particularly like tracks 1,5 and 6. The band are from California and are doing a UK tour in Feb/March 2012. Just thought I'd share this as I get they excited when I discover new bands I like! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks mate,I like the same bands, and will give it a try ASAP.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.blackstonecherry.com/media/music


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

good band, good album

alex


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Been around a good while now. They're pretty awesome tbh


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I noticed they have a couple of other albums onto itunes I think. I also need to persuade someone to go and see them on thier uk tour!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As above, they've been around a while now but they should be a huge band as they are really good. 

I remember getting their first album about four years ago but I believe it came out back in 2006. For a first album it's really good. I've not hear their latest album though, meant to be good too though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

If anyone has any reccomendations of similar bands that would be great as I'm not a huge fan of the chart and dance music played on radio 1 and local advert filled radio!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Heard BSC on Planet Rock,they sound ok. Try typing them into Youtube or Amazon and it,ll come up with other suggestions. I like melodic rock and typed it in on YT and came up with a Finnish band called Negative.






I dont listen to planet rock all that much as theres only so much Led Zeppelin I can stand and I dont think they concetrate too much on new bands.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed planet rock is biased towards Led Zeppelin which is why I was so amazed they played Black stone cherry which are a more recent band. Thanks for the suggestion the song sounds good I'll have a look on the bay to see if I can pick up an album. Also 'The Answer' are another band thats worth a look. They are doing a UK tour in March 2012.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> If anyone has any reccomendations of similar bands that would be great as I'm not a huge fan of the chart and dance music played on radio 1 and local advert filled radio!


If you don't mind something a bit heavier, try Five Finger Death Punch. Probably the most accessible band I've heard that manages to be totally catchy at the same time. :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Agreed planet rock is biased towards Led Zeppelin which is why I was so amazed they played Black stone cherry which are a more recent band. Thanks for the suggestion the song sounds good I'll have a look on the bay to see if I can pick up an album. Also 'The Answer' are another band thats worth a look. They are doing a UK tour in March 2012.


If you want a Negative album get Neon, although I havent got it on cd yet as its import only so paid for an Amazon download.
I like what I,ve heard of The Answer too,just never got round to buying anything.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Want any old school rock, a few suggestions :

KISS ALIVE or ALIVE 2











Van Halen: anything up to 1984 but definitely Van Halen 1






Y&T Earthshaker.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

All three BSC albums are excellent!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Seen BSC a couple of times now - really good albums and just as good live to be honest too.......very tight.
cheers


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I saw black stone cherry when they supported nickelback a few years back.
Another new band I saw last night is called The Chase. I went to their album launch and they were very good. Fairy rocky but a bit more on the indie side

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i got the black stone cherry album for christmas...pretty good..:thumb: sounds a bit like nickleback who i used to think were pretty weak but actually listened to one of their albums and they do rock...!
also got Airborne's album...if you like ac/dc then you'd probably like them..(they sound like a tribute band)
Avenged Sevenfold are also pretty good...
gave up on planet rock myself (_love_ zeppelin!) and now listen to kerrang if in the mood to rock out...!
prefer older rock like mettallica,ac/dc,stone temple pilots,g'n'r,soundgarden,van halen, etc then some older still stuff like deep purple,led zep,motorhead etc but then i am 40 now...:doublesho:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

We too saw Black Stone Cherry when they supported Nickelback in Manchester and they literally 'Rocked', especially when the were both on stage and did a cover of AC/DC's 'Highway to Hell' 

Have just finished listen to BSC's latest album - 'tis very good 

Looking forward to seeing Nickelback again this October in Sheffield... Currently supporting them on their US tour are Seether, Bush, & My Darkest Days... Check em out on youtoob :lol:

Also atm I am listening to Theory of Deadman - who are a bit Nickelback esgue as Chad Kroeger co-produced some of their stuff...

Rock on !


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> If you don't mind something a bit heavier, try Five Finger Death Punch. Probably the most accessible band I've heard that manages to be totally catchy at the same time. :thumb:


+1

Testament also.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey they seem good! Also got very simliar taste in bands, im currently listening to The Whigs they are awsome think they have been around a while got two albums out so far. Saw them supporting Kings of Leon at the o2 and the singer is absolutly mental hes dancing all over the place!


----------

